# Umstieg von genkernel auf einen manuell konfig... [solved]

## jonny_mc_conny

So habe jetzt genkernel ausprobiert und bin teilweise angetan davon. ich möchte aber doch wieder auf einen manuell konfigurieten kernel zurückgreifen und habe zum Umstieg eine Frage:

was muss ich beachten, wenn ich von genkernel auf einen "normalen" kernel umsteige?

ich würde so vorgehen.

1. den kernel via menuconfig ganz normal konfigurieren und danach bauen.

2. die gebauten files nach boot kopieren

3. die grub.conf anpassen (initrd rausnehmen, kernel-parameter anpassen)

aber wars das schon, is das alles? oder muss ich noch irgendwas besonderes beachten, was genkernel noch automatisch installiert (ein bootscript entfernen oder irgendwas)?!

danke schonmal

jonnyLast edited by jonny_mc_conny on Fri Mar 21, 2008 6:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 178238

Nabend,

Mehr als diese drei Punkte ist tatsächlich nicht erforderlich. Du kannst natürlich genkernel noch entfernen, aber das ist optional.

Mfg 

Lumpi

----------

## nikaya

Falls noch nicht bekannt:http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_manuell_kompilieren

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich wuerde den Genkernel Kernel im Grub lassen, und nur den Default Eintrag auf deinen Neuen setzen.

Damit hast du immer noch ein funktionierendes System, sollte dein Selbstgebauter nicht gehen (Die Ersten gehen selten  :Wink:  )

Tobi

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

is nich mein erster... wollte aber mal sehen, was genkernel so drauf hat und obs was für mich is... is ja doch immer lästig n kernel zu konfigurieren... zumindest beim ersten mal...

aber ich hab jetzt schon meinen neunen am laufen...

danke an alle

----------

